# Traxxas Intellipeak pulse charger, Question?



## mako (Sep 17, 2001)

When charging batteries, I'm doing a slow charge now on a new battery. Does the charger automatically shut off when the battery is fully charged? Also I checked the battery as it came in the mail, with a volt meter and got a reading of 7.60 volts on the batteries. What should the voltage read when fully charged on 3000 NIMH's. But my main concern is will the charger stop charging at peak charge?
Thanks, Dave.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yes.

The intellipeak pulse is just that, a peak charger. It will stop charging when it senses the peak of the battery and go into trickle mode.

As for voltage, that will depend on the batteries in each pack. I imagine you may see voltage between 8 & 9v at peak, but you never know.


----------

